# Sadistik's Cruze Build



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good. What percentage did you go with?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

20% Rear 35% Front, 35 because it's 1) state law and 2) I can still see cars in my side mirrors at night. I can't say the same out my back windows. Headlights yes, body outlines NO!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah 35 is the limit here. I've had 20 all around and loved it, but was harassed over it. Thinking about trying 30 all around if that's available.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mick said:


> Yeah 35 is the limit here. I've had 20 all around and loved it, but was harassed over it. Thinking about trying 30 all around if that's available.


20/35 tends to be the norm. You can do 5/15 but not many people do. 30 would be a rare grade from what I've seen. Just make sure that the company offers a lifetime warranty on their tint. If they don't, it's likely they aren't using a name brand but some off the wall stuff. Just my opinion but I'd prefer to be able to have mine replaced if it ever starts peeling/fading for whatever reason.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah true, well I only paid $100 last time so I wasn't too worried about it not lasting forever but I've had on that vehicle for almost 7 years and sill looks the same.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks great so far! I can't wait to see more progress!


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks great!! I do suggest window visors though! I think it would set it off great!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> Looks great!! I do suggest window visors though! I think it would set it off great!


Have a good pic of the in channel ones on your Cruze?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Getting them this weekend. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sweet, look forward to pics to decide if I want them. I can't wait to get all my stuff done and post pics!


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Interested to see how you install a 360. When do you think youll get that one in?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

bdauzy said:


> Interested to see how you install a 360. When do you think youll get that one in?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Probably going to be a year or so. I'll mount under the rear deck where 6x9s go. I modded the xbox to extend the wireless receiver to the front of the car. I'm waiting to see if someone developed a mod for the touch screen like they did for the murano. Otherwise I may mod it myself without flashing firmware by using a video interrupter to feed the video to the screen but that method isn't easy in fact it sucks.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Foot area LEDs going in sometime soon. I'm waiting for the door sill kit so I can tap the dome light at the same time


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

CAI installed, what I want to know is which color looks better. Should I keep it the way it is. It's hard to match colors on plastic vs metal but I can.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry about crude pics took them with my iSuck


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

**** those lights are bright..lol. My girlfriend got mad a me for putting red in mine now she can't touch up her make up (therefor no more make up spots every where on the inside of the car lol. 

Nice job still!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

My wife hates them but oh well.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Magnaflow 15495 Dual Exit Exhaust installed today. Really like the sound. Gets loud at higher RPMs otherwise a nice low grumble.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

They look nice. Try to source a non rs rear bumper. Unless you like the rs bumper.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I like it. To upgrade to a non RS would be $$ I don't want to spend plus paint and diffuser


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MJReaper (May 12, 2013)

looking good. I was thinking of doing the magnaflow exhaust myself but changed my mind.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

MJReaper said:


> looking good. I was thinking of doing the magnaflow exhaust myself but changed my mind.


It's totally worth it!


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

LOWER IT!!!! Itll look crazy dude


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> LOWER IT!!!! Itll look crazy dude


I'd like to but... Illinois roads suck especially during winter. 

If I were going to, to me coilovers, are expensive. Anyone do just springs? Thoughts?


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've just done springs on other cars and have been satisfied. Of course I assume you will be getting better struts and shocks within 6 months. Lowering springs and stock struts/springs = a clunky noisy ride. 

Check SSC for lowering springs. They make very high quality springs for numerous other vehicles including cobalts which are about the same size.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Blue calipers complete


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hey jeremey...I seen that another member hadn't posted any pictures of the in channel vent visors installed on his cruze, so I thought id do the honors. I used to have the in channels and then I realized I wanted to have the stick on originals lol =]. Heres a couple pictures.


















*


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> View attachment 78594
> View attachment 78602
> View attachment 78610
> View attachment 78618
> ...


 *That's the color blue im wanting to paint mine on my cruze lol. Nice job. For a second after looking at the 3rd picture, I thought you didn't cover up the brake hardware and brake pads and sprayed paint and painted the hardware and stuff blue as well, but then the next picture shows that you didn't. You actually covered them up. I actually prefer taking my calipers off and my hardware and pads out and hand paint them. Im a much better hand painter I think than spray painting.*


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd like to do a lot a bit differently but a 2 yr old makes that hard


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'd like to do a lot a bit differently but a 2 yr old makes that hard
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


 *Yeah I understand that. I don't plan on doing much to mine. I think the only thing left that I really want to do is get different tires on, and get custom suede or velvet floor mats. I was wanting to do custom suede headliner and dash/door accents but that will be pricey and im turning my car into something that I didn't want to. Im not going to go overboard by turning it into a tricked out car like fast and the furious that's for sure. Screw that. Im just doing it up in visual mods for my personality lol. The next thing that is going on my car is probably my vinyl for the sides of my cruze. Im having a guy out in Maryland do up some custom artwork with stars. I told him to get creative with it and have it fit my carbon fiber theme as well as integrate blue into it somehow to help it "POP". *


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Alright so Pics will have to wait until I get premium as I'm at my max. But, I uninstalled the CAI as it was a POS. Stock box is back on with Resonator delete. Custom door mats arrived much quicker than anticipated. AND...... Trifecta tune uploaded!!! Data logging time!


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Alright so Pics will have to wait until I get premium as I'm at my max. But, I uninstalled the CAI as it was a POS. Stock box is back on with Resonator delete. Custom door mats arrived much quicker than anticipated. AND...... Trifecta tune uploaded!!! Data logging time!


You can upload to somewhere like imgur, or another photo hosting site and link them in your posts in the mean time.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Alright so Pics will have to wait until I get premium as I'm at my max. But, I uninstalled the CAI as it was a POS. Stock box is back on with Resonator delete. Custom door mats arrived much quicker than anticipated. AND...... Trifecta tune uploaded!!! Data logging time!


 *Did you get ones for the cup holders in the doors and the pull handle like what I have in mine that say cruze on them?. They are the rubber ones, right?. As far as your pictures goes, if you go to you settings, and click on what I believe is edit attachments, then you can select as many as you want to delete to make more upload room. I also believe that your photos stay up on the site when you delete them. I think that this is just a record of what you uploaded and not actually deleting the pictures.*


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Did you get ones for the cup holders in the doors and the pull handle like what I have in mine that say cruze on them?. They are the rubber ones, right?. As far as your pictures goes, if you go to you settings, and click on what I believe is edit attachments, then you can select as many as you want to delete to make more upload room. I also believe that your photos stay up on the site when you delete them. I think that this is just a record of what you uploaded and not actually deleting the pictures.*


Pretty much the same ones, but I have one that's rectangular and about 5-6" x 3-4" that I have no clue where it goes. From china so no directions. They look amazing! No cup holder ones though. I do have sweat absorbing coasters in there from the Original Coca Cola Plant in Atlanta. They are awesome!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Pretty much the same ones, but I have one that's rectangular and about 5-6" x 3-4" that I have no clue where it goes. From china so no directions. They look amazing! No cup holder ones though. I do have sweat absorbing coasters in there from the Original Coca Cola Plant in Atlanta. They are awesome!


 *Yeah I know which rectangular one your talking about. It is for the cup holders in the center console, but its for the Australian cruze's. When I found that out, I messaged the seller, and he replied back to me that he can possibly make one for the US cruze and he would get back to me. I haven't heard anything from him yet...and that was like almost a month ago. Oh well. Its not a big deal. Can you upload a picture of yours so I can see what yours looks like?.*


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Yeah I know which rectangular one your talking about. It is for the cup holders in the center console, but its for the Australian cruze's. When I found that out, I messaged the seller, and he replied back to me that he can possibly make one for the US cruze and he would get back to me. I haven't heard anything from him yet...and that was like almost a month ago. Oh well. Its not a big deal. Can you upload a picture of yours so I can see what yours looks like?.*


I'll be uploading the instructions tonight and if what you say is true I'll be splicing for power and possibly elsewhere. I'll keep ya'll updated


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

So it's been a while and I've done a lot more since and a lot more on the way too O_O

Here's a couple more photos of the calipers (my phone said I've reached my limit)







And, here is the engine bay. Finally found a color for the plastic pieces to match the metal engine bay cover towards the bottom. Installed the looming last night. I like that they're different colors. Haven't decided if I'm going to paint the air box top or leave it as is... Will be adding blue engine bay LED strips before long.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Here are the tail lights I purchased. I'll post pics once installed.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

These are the sport pedal covers I purchased as well. By far these are the best ones around (for aftermarket). They fit perfectly and drilling is not required! I'll take pics of them installed later today.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking good! The pedal covers are the same as the ones I had - perfect fit and look sharp. Those tails look similar to current BMWs.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks good!!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> Looking good! The pedal covers are the same as the ones I had - perfect fit and look sharp. Those tails look similar to current BMWs.


That's what they're advertised as. We'll see what the quality ends up being. Couldn't determine if they were pug and play or need wiring. Some parts of the ad lead me to believe one or the other. But, for $200 shipped, not too shabby. If these are decent I'm going to pickup the projector headlights from the same company too. About $200 for those but then I would need HIDs right? Stock halogens wouldn't work if I remember right.


----------



## Macd (Jun 7, 2014)

Sub'd

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I can't wait to get everything installed (the parts you can see without looking hard) Have a grill in mind but it's friggin $360!!! Haven't been able to find it cheaper and exactly as I want otherwise...


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> These are the sport pedal covers I purchased as well. By far these are the best ones around (for aftermarket). They fit perfectly and drilling is not required! I'll take pics of them installed later today.


Oh I dig these. Nice!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll shoot you the link. They are reasonably priced! Shipping not too bad from overseas


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Alright here we go. Finally got a chance to take a few pics. Nothing great but hopefully it helps others envision some of the upgrades I've done. First off, the sport pedals.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's a quick shot of the door mats. Really cheap, I think $15 shipped from China. They are pretty thin but fit very snug.



The bottom mat is the correct color. iPhones aren't the best cameras. Both mats are the same color.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I was up in the air whether I wanted to mess with the install on the door sill plates. I got them for $10 off Ebay. They are the legit GM plates too. Don't ask me what the seller was thinking.... Anyways, the install was really easy, minus tearing the dash pieces apart. If you don't have dash panel removal tools you will need them for a couple panels. Granted you can use other things but plastic panel removers will save the plastic. I paid $5 for mine at Harbor freight. Anyways, here are the pics of the door sills. I didn't take any of the rear because they aren't lit.










The color is the exact same as your speedometer and controls. I have a blue theme going on with my car and these look just fine. They are extremely snug on the plastic and the layouts were really easy to use to drill holes. The only issue I had really had was connecting the male end of the master plug for the kit into the female end of the car. I had to pull the harness attached to the car off it's mount show I could forcefully shove the SOB into place. It mounted right back into place when I was done. I had the glovebox back in when I realized it wasn't seated all the way. FML right. Hope you all like these. If you have questions shout at me.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice, digging the sills.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Coming from a Rockford dealer dont get Rockford speakers unless you go with T3 or higher but still its way more money than a madisound or part express or meniscus equal (price). Dont waste your time with brands when it comes to drivers. I also hope you did not go with GLOBAL film its the worst along with Gila.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The Rockford's I have are older. I've been seriously considering running Andrei's system but I haven't decided. Audio isn't on my bucklist yet. Surprising for me. Global is NOT the brand installed. I'll have to look at the warranty card in the glovebox. Whatever it is it has carbon in it to help with signals in and out of the car.


----------



## Just_cruz'n (Jul 23, 2013)

have you gotten the new tails installed yet?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

So here's an update... I got my tail lights installed properly with the aid of a few other members on here. (McNeo, APCruze, Smurfenstein and BrianV) http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/75161-tail-lights-issue.html Sometimes, you're just so tired/frustrated you don't think of the simplest things. But, they're in and I love them! Unfortunately my iPhone POS doesn't do the colors justice. I can assure you they are the SAME color red. Thoughts???


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

They look great. what do turn\brake and reverse look like?

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> They look great. what do turn\brake and reverse look like?
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


Thanks man! I need to get pics/help at home to get some of those. Turn look good and brakes, well I couldn't tell lol. I don't think my 12 pack of MT Dew worked very well. Really wished the iPhone camera did them justice. The color is the red in the last photo on the right.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice! Do you ever have any police trouble with the blue license plate light?


 Sent with iLove


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Nice! Do you ever have any police trouble with the blue license plate light?
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


So far no. If a cop is directly in front of me, like last night, I'll stay behind him but we passed two of his buddies running radar and nothing came of that either. I don't think they care as long as you're obeying the speed limits etc. I'm sure I'll get pulled over someday but I always have my military stuff with me and they're cool with us. It's just a light not something dangerous to other drivers  



Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Alright, another mod and more pics  This time it's my Front Upper Strut Bar from Ultra Racing. Originally it comes powder coated white. But, my theme is blue so out comes the spray paint.

The first two pictures show you what NOT to do when using spray paint. I was too eager so I said F it during 85% humidity and this is the result. Looks like crap right?





So, tonight was still humid. I brought the bar to my basement where it's nice and cool plus humidity FREE! lol





The end caps on top are covered by a metal disk. That's why they look rough. I installed it last night just to check fitment after I had already started painting.... don't ask lol



And here she is installed with an updated engine bay shot.





Sorry it's night time. I'll get some day photos probably tomorrow or Friday. Thoughts on this addition???

Here's the link for purchase. $150 shipped. Not too shabby. Quality company IMO. Ships from Malaysia so took about 15 days or less.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171321394727?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

looks great.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Here are a few more pics I took from today.

Black Smoke Side Marker


Engine Cover with Chrome Badges




Wider shot of the engine bay (you can see the upper strut mount)


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The upper strut bar makes a HUGE difference on corners. I couldn't believe how much more the car felt grounded when going at high speeds around curves. The normal throw you feel on your body was either gone or significantly reduced. I've taken the same corners many times before. For the $150 I would say it's my favorite add on next to the tune.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So you Like Black and Blue Hah ?? Hehaheahah laugh


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

brian v said:


> So you Like Black and Blue Hah ?? Hehaheahah laugh


Wanna fight about it? 


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Just bought the M32 short shifter. I'll post pics once it's installed and a review. Really hope it cuts down on the long throws. Need to get my Trans fluid ordered dang it!


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Just bought the M32 short shifter. I'll post pics once it's installed and a review. Really hope it cuts down on the long throws. Need to get my Trans fluid ordered dang it!


Your car looks amazing dude. the engine bay is crazy!
Also I really like the taillights, especially for the price! how have they been working for you so far, and how bad was the install??


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Austin9991 said:


> Your car looks amazing dude. the engine bay is crazy!
> Also I really like the taillights, especially for the price! how have they been working for you so far, and how bad was the install??


Lights working out nicely, install easy (scale of 1-10, 1 is easiest thing ever, I give it a 3)

Reverse lights would work awesome if I had installed the G*d D*mn bulb! lol Wife pointed that out yesterday. Oh well, more work to do  

Thanks for compliment. I'll share any how to's if needed.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

The engine bay is looking good.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Lights working out nicely, install easy (scale of 1-10, 1 is easiest thing ever, I give it a 3)
> 
> Reverse lights would work awesome if I had installed the G*d D*mn bulb! lol Wife pointed that out yesterday. Oh well, more work to do
> 
> Thanks for compliment. I'll share any how to's if needed.


I might need a how to on the lights down the road if there was any splicing/soldering needed to be done, as I have no experience whatsoever with any of that. lol. but it would probably be months before id even considering purchasing them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome job on the engine cover. The badges look great on that blue


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Austin9991 said:


> I might need a how to on the lights down the road if there was any splicing/soldering needed to be done, as I have no experience whatsoever with any of that. lol. but it would probably be months before id even considering purchasing them.


It's really easy. In fact, the wires from the stock plug matched the wired coming from the tail light housing. All you do it twist them together then apply solder. I will do a how to on soldering things and make a thread. Video included 

I prefer to show people how someone who doesn't care about perfection but still get the job done to show me how things are done. Sometimes tutorials are over in depth and make you think it HAS to be done a certain way.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mick said:


> Awesome job on the engine cover. The badges look great on that blue


Thank you! It turned out better than I thought it would. Now I just need to install the short shifter, choose an intake and install my BOV. I'm really looking for other engine bay mods I can do but I'm not into engine tucks so still searching around for things to do without making it look gaudy.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

That is one sweet engine bay. Best I've seen. Good job bro

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

iKermit said:


> That is one sweet engine bay. Best I've seen. Good job bro
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


Thanks man. Trying to do a few things I haven't seen done on our car yet or much. Have a few other ideas but again I've been scouring the internet for other ideas.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I need me that strut bar! I was hesitant to bite the bullet cuz of the item location thanks man! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

What's your favorite color? Lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> What's your favorite color? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


It's actually Red but I really wanted my car to look good at a car show so I went with blue to sort of match the teal door sill/dash lights. I didn't want teal lights or engine bay in general but blue is closer than red. 

The strut bar came wrapped heavily in bubble wrap no box. No damage whatsoever but be really careful taking the wrapping off as to not put a gouge in the metal with a box cutter. I actually had to keep reminding myself to take it slow. Painting is easy.

Use painter's tape on the UR Logo (it's a metal plate with a serial number by the way) and I used an exacto knife to make sure the tape was precisely cut around the logo. Then I used white primer to ensure I had a good tacky coat for the color and to ensure the color didn't run. I had a very small unnoticeable run but other than that smooth as butter. Use a trigger sprayer on the spray paint too and go two light coats then two heavy coats. Clear Coat if you want. I may end up clear coating but it looks good as is and it's not touching anything else so maybe not.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

**IMPORTANT** HEAVEY COATS DON'T MEAN HOLD THE SPRAYER OVER THE AREA IT MEANS TO DRAG IT SLOWER OVER THE AREA. Holding will cause runs FYI


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> It's really easy. In fact, the wires from the stock plug matched the wired coming from the tail light housing. All you do it twist them together then apply solder. I will do a how to on soldering things and make a thread. Video included
> 
> I prefer to show people how someone who doesn't care about perfection but still get the job done to show me how things are done. Sometimes tutorials are over in depth and make you think it HAS to be done a certain way.


Thank you!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Installed my front footwell lights tonight. The rear will be a little more difficult so I'll have to wait but here are some pics. 



















































Things to know. These were 4 for $20. There is only one strip on each side currently. They are 30cm in length and the driver's side.. I trimmed off 4 of the LEDs for fitment.

I plan to install two more under the dash on an independent circuit so I can turn them on at will or add additional brightness for car shows. Since I have the door sill plates I decided to tap into the positive and neg of their line.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Installed my front footwell lights tonight. The rear will be a little more difficult so I'll have to wait but here are some pics.
> 
> View attachment 91834
> 
> ...


That's slick. The sill plates are nice too. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks JJ


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Another thing I might copy  nice!


 Sent with iLove


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey man why do you have 2 gas pedals? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Hey man why do you have 2 gas pedals?


Makes you go faster! I'm going to assume you're referring to my first pics compared to my newest. I replaced the crappy universal pedal covers with ones designed for the Cruze. Unless, you don't realize I have a manual....


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Here's a quick shot of the door mats. Really cheap, I think $15 shipped from China. They are pretty thin but fit very snug.
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom mat is the correct color. iPhones aren't the best cameras. Both mats are the same color.


Where did you get those from??


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

AkotaHsky said:


> Where did you get those from??


EBAY, just search cruze door mats. I believe they have red/blue, maybe a few other colors. Can't link you as I'm at work.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Right on. I found them on Ebay. The "middle cup holder" definitely does not look like it would fit. Did you get one of them too? Id be most interested in that one since I always seem to get stuff spilled there. lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AkotaHsky said:


> Right on. I found them on Ebay. The "middle cup holder" definitely does not look like it would fit. Did you get one of them too? Id be most interested in that one since I always seem to get stuff spilled there. lol


I see what you mean, that's the Euro Korean center console.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

No, I did not. The weird part was that it came with a rectangular one that goes no where. I use little ceramic sweat discs in my cup holders.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

M32 Short Shifter Installed. Remember mine's a 2014 so the write-ups on here don't apply to the silver colored M32. I would like to say install was easy but the nut holding the shifter on had locktite and that is a friggin nightmare. Here are a couple things that will help you when you go to install yours

- The ball joint cover pops off easily with a long fairly thick screw driver and slides onto the new shifter even easier (so much so I didn't think it was actually attached)

- Pay close attention to the position of the old one. I forgot and had to look long and hard at the install instructions (which suck) to figure out the original position
- I also played with the shifter and checked the position every time to see if it was going to hit anything. Seems ok to me

- Have a breaker bar handy as it makes torquing the nut back down much easier

- Removing the ECU makes it easy to get to (you could remove battery box but I'm lazy and it's not necessary
- The ecu looks like a mini amplifier with three plugs going into the side of it and four mounting screws. It's located and attached to the left side of the battery box if you're standing in the front of the car.

- That about sums up the install

- When you take it out to test the shifter..... realize you'll now be able to catch deer running across the road as I came with in inches of smashing in my front on the test drive at 5 AM FML

Pictures to follow! (waiting for daylight)


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

On top of my previous post.... The shifter is night/day compared to the stock. Throws are half as long which makes acceleration that much quicker. Still grinds in 2nd from time to time so I need to replace the trans fluid. But out of all my add-ons so far this by far is the best one! Tune is great and all but I can feel a much more solid shifter in my palm and the gear changes are awesome!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

CXRacing Intake installed! Sorry no M32 Pics yet









Thoughts so far on one 2 mile drive... not too bad. Much better than the Spyder SRI I had installed. No CEL! I am able to get into higher RPMs quicker than with the stock box + resonator delete. Just need my BOV and the new tune to get here. Need to go datalog now. Can't install BOV until tune arrives anyways. Any questions? Thoughts??


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> On top of my previous post.... The shifter is night/day compared to the stock. Throws are half as long which makes acceleration that much quicker. Still grinds in 2nd from time to time so I need to replace the trans fluid. But out of all my add-ons so far this by far is the best one! Tune is great and all but I can feel a much more solid shifter in my palm and the gear changes are awesome!


Is swapping the fluid suppose to resolve this grind? When I first got my Cruze, it would always grind into 2nd on a hard shift. Chevy's Response? The car is only meant to be shifted at 3K RPMs max. What a joke.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

AkotaHsky said:


> Is swapping the fluid suppose to resolve this grind? When I first got my Cruze, it would always grind into 2nd on a hard shift. Chevy's Response? The car is only meant to be shifted at 3K RPMs max. What a joke.


Complete joke. But technically they're right.... assuming you use their shitty fluid 

Replace with AMSOIL manual trans fluid and you shouldn't have an issue. I say shouldn't because I haven't seen it first hand (replacing fixes) but the other gearheads on here should be enough for you to trust. Unlike other forums, we actually research and test before posting that something is a fix.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Complete joke. But technically they're right.... assuming you use their shitty fluid
> 
> Replace with AMSOIL manual trans fluid and you shouldn't have an issue. I say shouldn't because I haven't seen it first hand (replacing fixes) but the other gearheads on here should be enough for you to trust. Unlike other forums, we actually research and test before posting that something is a fix.


Well OFC. I been here 2 years, people on here are awesome. I just take long breaks from the forums cause I get busy. I might try it out, let me know when you do yours.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Finally took some pics of the M32 Short Shifter. Like I said before, by far, one of my favorite installs. Shorter throws is how this car should have been built in the first place.





Currently shifter is in neutral


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Finally took some pics of the M32 Short Shifter. Like I said before, by far, one of my favorite installs. Shorter throws is how this car should have been built in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that looks awesome! I've only seen them in red from BNR. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> Hey that looks awesome! I've only seen them in red from BNR.



The silver is for 2013+ Cruzes. If you have a 2011 or 2012 you have to use the red one.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> The silver is for 2013+ Cruzes. If you have a 2011 or 2012 you have to use the red one.


That's what I figured. I have a 2011 but after getting my transmission replaced due to this, 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38498 
, my transmission kind of looks more like the 2013 set up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

It should still be the red M32. The best way to know for sure though is to take that nut off. You don't have to remove the shifter just the nut. If the bolt pattern has 6 cog wheel looking spokes, it's the 2013+ silver version. If it looks like 10+ little bumps then it's the 2011-2012 red one.


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> CXRacing Intake installed! Sorry no M32 Pics yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im thinking about ordering this same one on friday. has it given you any problems yet as far as cel or anything?


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I have the same intake... Fawking love it. Car doesn't hesitate in the hot weather anymore, and the pssshh when I let off the gas, turned some heads


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I've heard more bad reviews of the Spyder intake than good

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

rayray718 said:


> I've heard more bad reviews of the Spyder intake than good
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Edit** I realized this is not the Spyder intake in the picture after I commented 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Rickyt11010 said:


> im thinking about ordering this same one on friday. has it given you any problems yet as far as cel or anything?


No issues other than me installing it backwards initially! Definitely need to get my datalogs in and the oil changed but it seems to run nicely, especially during WOT on the interstate


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> Edit** I realized this is not the Spyder intake in the picture after I commented
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nope but you are correct, Spyder is a nightmare. Its a company who looked up the diameter of the turbo intake and built a pipe to fit the MAF with nothing else considered. That's how it operates! Complete POS.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry I should have specified... I have the K&N intake not the spyder


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

JAFO said:


> Sorry I should have specified... I have the K&N intake not the spyder


I understood you. I had the Spyder. I just wanted a chance to trash it a bit more. (Tasteful or not it's a terrible product) Should be getting my refund in the next few days.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm glad you're getting a refund. I hate when companies sell crap, knowing it's crap, just to make a buck!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

AMSOIL signature series oil 0W30 & synchromesh trans fluid installed. 

The transfluid......... Holy cow! I can shift with my pinky! It's sooooooo smooth!


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Why did you go with 0W30 vs 5W30?

**Actually my question/comment should be I didn't realize our Cruze would be okay with 0W30.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> Why did you go with 0W30 vs 5W30?
> 
> **Actually my question/comment should be I didn't realize our Cruze would be okay with 0W30.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Two reasons: first it runs fine on it and I tend to have a lead foot. Second, I drive up north where wind chills can reach -40F so I figured why not.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Two reasons: first it runs fine on it and I tend to have a lead foot. Second, I drive up north where wind chills can reach -40F so I figured why not.
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


Yeah, those climates do merit a move down to a 0W-30. AMSOIL SS oils have an exceptionally low pour point, and you won't have easier starting with any oil on the market in those conditions than the 0W-30 you filled in.


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice build on that Cruze. The engine bay looks pretty cool.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

fernando8877 said:


> Very nice build on that Cruze. The engine bay looks pretty cool.


Appreciate it! Not done yet 

I installed an Optima Yellow top and just received all the parts needed to relocate the fuse panel on top of the battery since it doesn't sit flush to the Optima. Probably why Optima states there "isn't a battery designed for our car" lol, Can't wait to post a how to.

Do you have any plans?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> AMSOIL signature series oil 0W30 & synchromesh trans fluid installed.
> 
> The transfluid......... Holy cow! I can shift with my pinky! It's sooooooo smooth!
> 
> ...


I can't remember but did you get a short shifter? That combined with the trans fluid is awesome!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> I can't remember but did you get a short shifter? That combined with the trans fluid is awesome!


I did indeed. By far the best setup on this car regardless if you're tuned or not!


----------

